# Bailey-Golden Ret. Female Pup in LA..



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

This beautiful pup is at Roicy-Duhon in Louisiana. I'm about to leave to go to a wedding, so I haven't e-mld. any rescues yet, but wanted you to see her!

Bailey - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes
Bailey
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Large 
ID: 4378 
From: Roicy Duhon Animal Control Center 
Email the adoption organization
When asked which breeds are good with children, the Golden is one I often recommend. They are incredible family dogs, and many children have had Goldens as nannies. They are incredibly smart, loving, fun, gorgeous, and tolerant. HOWEVER, they have a long puppyhood, and they need training and direction. If you throw a Golden in the backyard with no training, away from the family it yearns to be with, you will have a very sad dog who will make its own fun. You cannot be sad with that big head under your arm or that big paw on your knee. And the look of those big brown eyes and that furrowed brow will melt the coldest heart, as will the soft kisses they so love to bestow upon their loved ones. I have had two of them, and as they say when describing the breed during the Westminster show, they leave footprints on our hearts. A fantastic breed, and a rare find here. Your adoption fee will include a certificate to be used toward her mandatory spay. How someone could surrender this beautiful dog to death row is beyond me, but she might have come in as a stray. 

To make sure that this great pet is safe, please come down to the shelter before 5 PM on Monday, September 10. The shelter will make every effort to hold over as many as they can, but this is a very small facility with limited space. The unwanted animals come in each day, and there are many animals in stray hold awaiting their turn to go to adoption. This is a very small facility with very few cages. The kittens/puppies get more time, but they often get sick if they stay too long. If you adopt one or more of these pets quickly, it makes room for others to stay longer. 

If you can foster an animal for an area rescue group for a minimum of 60days, please email us at [email protected]. You must be within a short drive of Lafayette, Baton Rouge, or NOLA to foster for a local group. 

Adoption Fees-- Dogs: Males $58 Females $68 Cats: Males $53 Females $58 The shelter can accept CASH only. Fees are as listed (unless otherwise specified)and include vouchers for Spay/Neuter and a Rabies Vaccination. All pets leaving the shelter are micro-chipped. 


My Contact InfoRoicy Duhon Animal Control Center 
Lafayette, LA
Phone: 337-291-5645
Email: Click here to Email


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

I called the number for Roicy Duhon Animal Control Center and
it just rang and rang.
Is anyone on here close to this place?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I've emailed the coordinator for LA Intakes at Gulf South Rescue, I"ll post if I hear anything back.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

This is what I got from them...***???????????????????????

Thank you for contacting Roicy Volunteers. This email is answered by
volunteers who do not have access to email at all times. Lafayette
Animal Control Center(Roicy) is a euthanizing facility, so time is of
the essence. Please do not wait for a response. If you are local and
interested in a particular pet, please call the shelter, verify that
the animal is still there and go to the shelter immediately. If you
are from out of town, transport is not furnished and it would be your
responsibility to make arrangements to get the animal. This is very
difficult without the help of a local rescue group due to the fact
that the shelter has no room to hold for you until you can come.
Please check the petfinder site for fees and hours.
www.acadiana.petfinder.com


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just get the pup out of there if you can. I'll say no more!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Too bad she couldn't get put on the Labs4Rescue transport. They send a van full of dogs up here every weekend.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You'd have to talk to the Labs4Rescue sister group. We tried this for GB. It didn't work. Roicy does a lot of euthanizing from what I was told.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

yuk, what a place
tried to call three times today,
after 30 rings I gave up.
Have emailed some people, is there
anyone close enough to go there?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> You'd have to talk to the Labs4Rescue sister group. We tried this for GB. It didn't work. Roicy does a lot of euthanizing from what I was told.


Did you notice the yellow lab, Flint, right under Bailey in the listing? I sent an email to a contact in LA (a Labs4Rescue volunteer) who was sending a lab north for me to pick up in CT today. It ended up that the lab was going directly to her new adotive home so I didn't need to pick her up, but maybe this woman in LA can help. I don't know how close to Lafayette she is but I asked if she could find out about pulling the lab and also the golden pup. I'll let you know if I hear from her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just be sure if someone pulls these dogs they have a definite place to go. When all was said and done, I spent a lot of money getting GB healthy and out of there. I spent two holidays physically ill over GB.

People should also be aware that many of these dogs are ill when they come out. Heartworm positive, kennel cough, etc...GB had both, needed to be neutered, and was chipped of course. Melissa's group paid for the chipping. I only paid for one weeks boarding I believe. Thankfully, someone in LA kept him for us until we could find a permanent place for him to go.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have emailed Sheila (Labs4Rescue--in LA) and she is sending the info on Bailey and Flint (a yellow lab at the same shelter) to one of her volunteers in Lafayette. She said that goldens are adopted quickly on the Labs4Rescue site. I'll let you know when she tells me more.

Bailey









Flint


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy..*

Cathy:

Thank you for sending the info and pls. let us know if you hear anything.

I just got an e-mail from Jennifer, one of the Roicy Volunteers, about all the dogs and she said that BAILEY is a Pure Bred Goldent Retriever.

If anyone can save her pls. have them CALL Roicy and E-Mail the Roicy Volunteers!

**Roicy is an awful place. Did you guys e-mail them: [email protected]?


Kimm:

God Bless, Stop the Suffering who pulled Hoover last week from Athens Animal Control in Chauncey, Ohio, he is in a foster home and renamed Cody. I told them I would pay his vetting for him, since they couldn't afford to. Just found out yesterday he is HW Pos., and has a skin condition. I can't let him down and will see him through this.
It's hard to understand all the HW Pos. Dogs-why people don't keep them on preventative.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

I'm not sure why, but HW treatment in LA was much more inexpensive than other parts of the country. I paid 175.00 for GB's treatment. I was shocked at that price. 

I remember Jennifer...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please let us know..*

Please let us know if Bailey gets pulled by Gold. Ret. Rescue in Louisiana.

Actually a friend of mine in Indiana has relatives that want to adopt her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is why Roicy didn't answer on weekend.*

Just found this on Petfinder. I posted a msg. that people had been trying to contact Roicy about this puppy but nobody answd. the phone and someone rcvd. an e-mail that the vols. don't always have access to e-mail.

Here is Trish's response. I hope the rescues Tries First thing Tomorrow Morning!!

Roicy is closed on the weekends,so if they tried calling yesterday or today or after 5 during the week,there isn't anyone to answer the phones. 

To say that we don't answer is a bit unfair. The volunteers have full time jobs,families and some are from out of state. The shelter staff also take calls for abuse/cruelty cases,loose animals etc.,so sometimes you could be put on hold. 

Trish 
one of the volunteers who doesn't answer the emails


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Maybe we could all give them a quick phone call in the morning so that Bailey will at least get some additional time, rather than having Monday be her deadline.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*It's a great idea to call.*

It's a great idea to call.

I'll be at work though, so I won't be able to.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know why I didn't look at the national rescue list earlier this week! I just emailed Gulf South GR Rescue about bailey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good News..*

I heard that this little angel go adopted-don't know if it was a private party or a rescue!


----------

